# Experience



## 01051184 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have been coding and billing Work Comp for about 8 years and have been a certified coder since 2006. I know WC is in a group of its own but I would like to broaden my experience to bill other things. Most positions want Medicare and Medicaid experience. How would someone go about getting that experience so as to be marketable in other fields?


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 9, 2008)

01051184 said:


> I have been coding and billing Work Comp for about 8 years and have been a certified coder since 2006. I know WC is in a group of its own but I would like to broaden my experience to bill other things. Most positions want Medicare and Medicaid experience. How would someone go about getting that experience so as to be marketable in other fields?



You could try going to some Medicare seminars, they are usually free of charge, and check out your local carriers website and also cms website for tips and info...

I personally have their website tabbed and refer to it on a regular basis, my local medicare carrier that is.

Our office doesn't really deal much with Medicaid so I don't really do anything with that website don't even know if they have one actually.

I attend alot of Medicare seminars and you also get ceu's, they have free ceus for some stuff too.

That website is www.highmarkmedicareservices.com

Have a good day


----------



## 01051184 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Apr 9, 2008)

Somewhere within the last year I have seen a book regarding Medicare billing.  Don't think its by CMS, but you might try googling Medicare billing book or something similar.  It is supposed to be pretty straight forward.  Good luck!

Machelle


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 17, 2008)

morningstarcpc said:


> Somewhere within the last year I have seen a book regarding Medicare billing.  Don't think its by CMS, but you might try googling Medicare billing book or something similar.  It is supposed to be pretty straight forward.  Good luck!
> 
> Machelle



Machelle is right... I can't remember who published the book but I have recently seen it offered from oen of the many places we do our ordering with... I'll have to rummage thru my "crap"....


Have a good one,


----------

